# SiamOnline Thailand Info > Thailand allgemein >  suche einen Fahrplan mit der Bahn -Sawanulokh - Bangkok

## schorschilia

ich suche einen Fahrplan mit der Bahn -Sawanulokh - Bangkok  mit dem Zug.

leider finde ich; vielleicht auch als "Unvermögen" keine Hinweise.
als ich das letzte x  vor ca. 10 Jahren gefahren bin; weiss ich noch, dass es einen Halbjahresplan gab.
Erstes Halbjahr Abfahrt    - Frühmorgens.
Zweites Halbjahr Abfahrt - Spät-Nachmittags.

....Damals; *frühmorgens*, war eine tolle Fahrt. Würde das gerne noch einmal machen.

----------


## Willi Wacker

.....google mal nach Thai Railway

----------


## schorschilia

Danke Willi. 
Im Moment sieht`s nach Spätfahrplan aus.......... :: 

http://www.railway.co.th/checktime/c...p?lenguage=Eng

----------


## Willi Wacker

...third class nach Udon Thani für 95 Baht bin ich auch schon mal gefahren ...lang ist's her
aber auch Chiang Mai , Suraht Thani oder nach Penang, auch von Singapore nach BKK  

die First ist etwas eng aber da haste deine Ruhe
wer nicht in den Speisewagen gehen möchte ordert sein Kao Pat und morgendlichen Cafe ins Abteil
ich bevorzuge den Speisewagen
immer wieder schön so eine Zugfahrt
nur....mitlerweile ist fliegen preiswerter als die First

was gibt's in Sawakhalok ?

----------


## wein4tler

Im Google wird der Name Sawanulokh nicht erkannt. Kann es sein dass Du *Sawankhalok* meinst? 
Sawankhalok (Thai: สวรรคโลก) ist die wichtigste Stadt und Verwaltungssitz des Landkreises (Amphoe) Sawankhalok der Provinz Sukhothai in der unteren Nordregion von Thailand.
Die Nordbahn der Thailändischen Staatsbahn von Bangkok nach Chiang Mai führt etwa 30 Kilometer östlich von Sawankhalok vorbei. Von deren Bahnhof Ban Dara Junction führt eine Eisenbahnstrecke nach Sawankhalok. Es besteht angeblich täglich jeweils eine Verbindung von und nach Bangkok.
Schaust mal hier rein: http://www.thailand-ticket.de/Thaila..._CHIANGMAI.gif

----------


## schorschilia

> Im Google wird der Name Sawanulokh nicht erkannt. Kann es sein dass Du *Sawankhalok* meinst?



Richtig weintler; ich bin halt schon an so vielen Orten gewesen; da bringt man schon mal ein paar Buchstaben durcheinander.  :: 




> Es besteht angeblich täglich jeweils eine Verbindung von und nach Bangkok.
> Schaust mal hier rein: http://www.thailand-ticket.de/Thaila..._CHIANGMAI.gif


schau mal an was ich von 2001 gefunden habe.....



ich sehe aber auch, dass der Preis heute beinahe 200 Baht günstiger ist. Schon erstaunlich.

ich habe vielleicht so mal an die 3 Stunden nur Zugfahrt/Landschaft gefilmt. Manchmal, wenn das Wetter trostlos und das Fernweh gross ist;
"steige" ich in den Zug ein und fahre in Gedanken mit......





> 1. immer wieder schön so eine Zugfahrt.......
> 
> 2. was gibt's in Sawakhalok ?


1. Hatte einen 4er Abteil für mich alleine. 2 Mahlzeiten waren auch im Preis inbegriffen. Ansonsten siehe oben.

2. Sawanulokh äh; Sawankhalok  war der Ausgangspunkt zu den Ruinen von Si Satchanalai.  ::  zudem gab es dort keine Unterkunft.
das Städtchen Sawankhalok ist klein, hat aber eine lebendigen Nachtmarkt....aber das war`s dann auch.

----------

